# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Want to make a new DV header.

## Puffin

You know, like the one at the top, 'DV - staying up all night.'
I'm skilled in Photoshop and can do some cool image manipulation and stuff.

I'd love to make a few and perhaps submit them... If possible. x)

----------


## iLight

I think you should wait until we upgrade the vbulletin software to a new version, this skin might be incompatible with the other version. As far as I am informed, we are gonna have a custom skin after the upgrade. 


.........................................and ofcourse a new header with it  :wink2: 

PS : that's really sweet from you, I always wanted the header to be changed, I even created some gfx my self to make that happen  :wink2:

----------


## Puffin

Ah, okay (wondering what it's going to look like!).

----------


## Spenner

I'd always be interested in coming up with a few ideas for the banner too-- I think we should organize some sort of thread where everyone can contribute some of their ideas and after, say, a month organize a poll for the best one, or one that's decided on tha admin's.

Maybe.

----------

